# Tomei sump baffle



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Wanted as per title a Tomei sump baffle kit for rb26’s. I would need it to be posted to Belgium. Pm/message prices inc post pls, thx!


----------



## Cal3533 (Sep 12, 2015)

freakazoid3 said:


> Wanted as per title a Tomei sump baffle kit for rb26***8217;s. I would need it to be posted to Belgium. Pm/message prices inc post pls, thx!


I***8217;ve got one, bought it of someone on here.. possibly Jnoor. 

I***8217;m going extended sump now and a custom baffle plate.

Will have to look at postage cost to Belgium


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Replied


----------

